# Stuck disc LG blu ray player - help!



## Frogger765 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I haven't used this site before. This morning my son has inserted a disc into the blu ray player but there was already a disc in. Both discs are now stuck and I can't get to them to get the top one out so that the second one will eject. I've had a look online and common advice seems to be to remove the hood from the player and very carefully lift the disc out, but I can't find any instructions online for how to remove the hood and I'm wondering if anyone here can help? It's an LG BH7420. It doesn't have a tray for the disc so I can't do the paper clip thing and even if I could I'm not sure it would work with having two discs in there. My husband is very cross about it so any help you can offer would be gratefully appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That one will probably need to go back to the shop or LG for repair
It is very difficult to open the casing without causing a lot of damage 

That is part of a home cinema set up and isn't a standard dvd/br player but has lots of extra electronics in the cas


----------

